# Wie eigenen Shortcut in PS CS erzeugen?



## Bildermann (13. April 2004)

*ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS*  bietet erstmalig die Möglichkeit, Tastaturbefehlssätze für Menübefehle, Werkzeuge und Palettenbefehle zu erstellen, zu bearbeiten und zu speichern, sodass die Funktionen, die Sie am häufigsten verwenden, stets schnell "zur Hand" sind. Das geschiet nach dieser (wie in der PS-Hilfe) beschriebenen Art & Weise:
 1. Wählen Sie "Bearbeiten" > "Tastaturbefehle".
2. Wählen Sie im Feld "Set" am oberen Rand des Dialogfelds "Tastaturbefehle" einen Tastaturbefehlssatz aus. (Solange Sie keine eigenen Tastaturbefehlssätze erstellt haben, findet sich hier nur der Eintrag "Photoshop-Standards".)
3. Wählen Sie unter "Tastaturbefehle für" die Art des Tastaturbefehls aus ("Anwendungsmenüs", "Paletten-Menüs" oder "Werkzeuge").
4. Wählen Sie in der Spalte "Tastaturbefehl" der Liste den Tastaturbefehl aus, den Sie ändern möchten.
5. Geben Sie einen neuen Tastaturbefehl ein. Wenn Sie Änderungen vornehmen, erhält der Name im Menü "Set" den Zusatz (geändert).
*Wie kann ich aber ein Tastenkürzel für (Bild-) Importieren mittels Scanner selbst erzeugen?*
Hierfür konnte ich (noch) keine Möglichkeit finden. Da ich meinen Scanner sehr häufig benutze, würde mir als Tastenkürzel-Fetischist so ein Shortcut mir das nervige und umständliche Suchen über die Menüleiste somit ersparen...

Hat jemand hierzu Erfahrungen und kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## da_Dj (14. April 2004)

Mithilfe einer Aktion [wenn es wirklich nicht über die Shortcuteinstellung geht]. Nehme eine Aktion auf, bei der er genau das aufruft wie du es wünscht und belege sie mit einem Hotkey, tada fertig ...


----------



## Bildermann (15. April 2004)

Danke für Deine AW!

Nur wie belege ich dann die Aktionn mit einem Hotkey?

Nebenbei: Übersichten von Photoshop-CS Hotkeys findest Du  *HIER*.


----------



## da_Dj (16. April 2004)

Gehe in die Aktionen Palette. Dann klickst du auf die Aufgenommene Aktion. Dann auf den kleinen Pfeil oben Rechts [um mehr Optionen auszuwählen]. Dort auf "Aktions-Optionen" [ziemlich mittig]. Dort kannst du dann eine Schnelltaste von F1-F12 [wahlweise mit Shift und oder Strg] auswählen.


----------



## Bildermann (16. April 2004)

@ da_Dj 

Danke für Deine AW:
Welche Programmversion benutzt Du?
Denn ich *kann* Deine beschriebene *Schnelltaste* in PS 8.01 (CS) *Nicht finden*!

Vielleicht ist das durch die (neue) Möglichkeit in PS-CS, Tastaturbefehlssätze für Menübefehle, Werkzeuge und Palettenbefehle zu erstellen, zu bearbeiten und zu speichern, jetzt nicht mehr möglich?

In PS-CS kann man die Aktionen (jetzt?) in einen "Schalter-Modus" konvertieren, da enfällt dann der Extraklick auf "Abspielen" durch sofortige Ausführen der Aktion.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen "Aktions-Tipp"! Er ist mir auf andere Art & Weise sehr nützlich und ich wäre bestimmt nicht so schnell darauf gekommen...


----------



## da_Dj (16. April 2004)

Ich hoffe, der Anhang hilft dir zu verstehen, was ich meine. Bei Schritt 3 kannst du dann deine Schnelltaste definieren [ist aber doch nur F2-F12]


----------



## Bildermann (16. April 2004)

@ da_Dj 

Danke für Deine ausführliche AW! Das was Du beschreibst ist in der Version 8.01 so nicht mehr möglich. Diese Funktion ist jetzt weggefallen...


----------



## da_Dj (17. April 2004)

Hast du die Englische? Würde mich sonst doch stark wundern, dass es zwei verschiedene 8.0.1'er gibt. Auf dem Rechner, wo ich das gemacht habe läuft eben diese Version und da geht es so.


----------



## Bildermann (17. April 2004)

@ da_Dj 

Ich habe die deutsche VS. Vielleicht unterscheidet sich meine PC-Version zu Deiner Mac.Version?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. April 2004)

Hi Bildermann, du hast einen Screenshot von den Aktions-SETs gepostet.

Mach mal ein SET auf und wähle eine einzelne Aktion innerhalb des SETs.
Dann geht das nämlich wie schon immer. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bildermann (17. April 2004)

DANKESCHÖN !

Herzlichen Dank Euch beiden, es hat geklappt!

Mein Fehler war, daß ich die Aktions-Optionen im Aktionsset (Ordner) vergeblich suchte und nicht in der Aktion selber. Hier bei mir im Beispielbild blau unterlegt als "START Scanner". Wenn man im Aktionsset sucht bekommt man logischerweise auch nur die Set-Optionen angezeigt (siehe mein Screenshot zwei Einträge weiter unten)...


----------



## Neox (17. April 2004)

naja laut feature list kann man sich aber bei PS CS jede Taste konfigurieren und ist nicht gezwungen sich alles auf die blöden F-Tasten per Action zu schieben...
Hab aber leider auch keine Ahnung wie man das Umstellt da wir die Produktion noch mit Ps7 laufen haben und auch nicht so bald umsteigen werden...


----------



## Bildermann (17. April 2004)

Für alle zum besseren Nachvollziehen des Fehlers hier ein Scrennshot mit der vergeblichen Suche der Aktions-Optionen...


----------



## Bildermann (17. April 2004)

@ Neox



> naja laut feature list kann man sich aber bei PS CS jede Taste konfigurieren und ist nicht gezwungen sich alles auf die blöden F-Tasten per Action zu schieben...



Soviel weiß ich jetzt inzwischen, daß das meine Alternative auch bei PS7 zu machen geht...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. April 2004)

Hi Bildermann,

natürlich freuen wir uns alle für dich, dass es jetzt funktioniert.
Aber BITTE BITTE lösch nicht ständig deine Beiträge und erstelle neue.
Unser aller Postfächer werden es dir garantiert danken.  
Du kannst deine Beiträge auch bearbeiten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bildermann (17. April 2004)

@ Martin Schaefer

...leider funktioniert(e) Dein Editier-Tipp nicht um ein Bild zu ändern, sondern nur für Text!

Wenn man das Bild im Editiermodus löscht, geht keines mehr später hinzu zu fügen. Beläßt man aber das alte und meint das neue überschreibt das alte Bild, funktioniert das auch nicht.

Daher das Löschen und noch eimal hineinstellen eines Kommentars. Und da zwischenzeitlich jemand ein paar Zeilen verfaßte, rutschte ich zwangsläufig mit meinem neuen alten Kommentar tiefer...


----------



## The-God (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß der Thread ist schon ein wenig älter, ich wollter aber keinen neuen aufmachen. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich besitze eine MS IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0 und auf der zwei Daumentasten sind, einmal für vor und zurück. Ist es möglich auf diese Tasten "Schritt vor" und "Schritt zurück" in Photoshop CS zu legen ? Ich würde mich über jeden Hinweis freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2005)

So weit ich weiss kann man nur die F Tasten vergeben dafür.
Man kann aber eventuell im Maustreiber eine Tastenkombination auf die Vor & Zurücktasten legen.


----------



## The-God (4. Juni 2005)

Doch man kann selber Tastenkombinationen verwenden. Man muss dazu lediglich auf Bearbeiten > Tastaturbefehle gehen. In meinen Treiber Einstellungen sind die Daumentasten bereits als vor und zurück eingestellt, in Windows wie auch in Firefox. Leider funktioniert es noch nicht mit Photoshop CS.


----------

